# post polypectomy bleed



## jvalntine (Feb 16, 2009)

Could someone tell me how to code a post polypectomy bleeding?  The doctors in the office have used 45382, which is not being covered, I believe due to the fact that is is a result of a previous session.  Does anyone know what CPT & ICD 9 code would be used?
jv


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree with 45382-78      Dx: 998.11
If pt is returning to the operating room/procedure room for control postoperative hemorrhage this is separately billable.  You will need to add the -78 modifier on the return service procedure code.  Without this modifier it would deny inclusive/global.

Julie, CPC


----------

